# Met This Guy...



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm you could just go and give yourself a chance. If it goes awkwardly, you'll never have to see him again anyway.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

@DrKitty hope you'll have a good time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Video chat, now you're meeting him after just talking for an hr? Wow this happening pretty fast. Be careful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> Yea, I noticed that he was pretty quick on things. Like he wanted things to happen right away. But he does seem like a nice dude.


Ok well just be careful. Its nice you're taking a chance. Its exciting and scary at the same time. I hope everything turns out ok. I'm looking forward for the update, lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope there are a lot of people around the lake. If it's a secluded area, I wouldn't go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know. You met this guy less than a day and you're going to get in his car and out to a lake (assuming on a boat too?). Meeting up at a coffee shop would have been safer. At least let someone know where you're headed to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> He is coming to pick me up at my place with his car.


He knows your address already? I'm sure he is a nice guy but there are some shady characters out there. But yeah good luck.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

Is the lake quite a public area? It's a lot safer when you're first meeting someone from the internet to have some people around. But good for you on arranging a date and I hope it goes well! Just make sure you take as many safety precautions as you can. Better safe than sorry 

Also, I would meet him there rather than catching a ride with him. Not to imply that this guy is a jerk but there are plenty of people out there who can seem nice and uh... really not be. These are precautions I'd take even with online friends I've known for years. Really would hate to hear you got hurt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> Yup. Haha. Yea, I understand what you mean. It all went pretty fast. But judging by the way he talks, he seems like a genuine guy. He talks quite maturely and says "fair enough" very frequently. XD


I got you. Have fun, I'm excited for you . Kinda jealous as well, lol.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

DrKitty said:


> Yea, it's a popular place to row or paddle boats. They charge fees for it. He is coming to pick me up at my place with his car.


In future you shouldn't arrange to have a near stranger pick you up in their car.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

be safe and have fun.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

get yourself a bearspray. you never know....


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Thats great. What did you think about him?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Grats! TBH when you said that you were meeting at a lake it sounded like you were going to be his next victim, but if its a popular place with lots of people around then that's probably alright.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn girl you got a date and a kiss in less than 24 hrs. Congrats. Plus you have a 2nd date? One word......inspiring, lol.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to hear you're safe and sound. What kind of car did he drive?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Rains said:


> In future you shouldn't arrange to have a near stranger pick you up in their car.


x1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So when is the next date? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> @Kevin001 I had the second date with him just yesterday. It was amazing.


Damn you're moving fast girl, congrats though. I'm glad everything is working out for you .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> I should probably slow him down. But idk how.


Um, just tell him. If you don't like how fast you guys are going then let the kid know. Don't let him be in control of everything.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

DrKitty said:


> I'm still not that close to him. We pretty much just make out most of the time. XD like 89% of the time. Haha. How do I get close to him?


Invade his personal space.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

DrKitty said:


> @*rdrr* 0.0


Maybe he just doesn't want to get to know you on a deeper level... considering how fast its going. I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations but Jesus Christ, please stop using "hawt". I know you're only 18 but god that is some annoying vernacular. That said, I'm glad he's 'hawt' and has a nice car; two of the most important things in a relationship before you graduate high school and enter into adulthood.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

path0gen said:


> Congratulations but Jesus Christ, please stop using "hawt". I know you're only 18 but god that is some annoying vernacular. *That said, I'm glad he's 'hawt' and has a nice car; two of the most important things in a relationship* before you graduate high school and enter into adulthood.


Lmao.

I cry every time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad everything went well. Sounds like you found a good guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So update.....how are things going?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

> We make out 89% of the time.





> I hope that's not the case. I honestly think he cares about me based on how he talks to me.


Man, I miss being in my teens/early 20's.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

That's how a teenage boys mind works


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> Things are going alright. However, I'm still having trouble getting close to him. I don't feel comfortable saying whatever I want around him. He seems to love me a lot which I find surprising. XD


You don't feel comfortable? That is bad :blank. I hope things get better if not at least you had this experience.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

You won't feel awkward around him forever, time will take care of that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> Yeah, I don't feel comfortable. I get anxiety whenever I talk to him, whether it's on the phone, in person, or virtually. XD I feel like I can't be myself around him. It could be the SA... I just don't want to feel awkward around him forever cause that would suck.


Do you tell him how you feel? About your SA? I'm sure he would understand.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

You should try talking a little instead of just making out.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

DrKitty said:


> Oh no, I can't tell him about my SA. I'm scared that he won't like me anymore. But of course I'll tell him eventually. Once I get closer to him..XD


He probably can tell anyways, and doesn't care.


----------

